# Subs in cicero



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone interested in being a sub in cicero and surrounding area? I am looking for someone who can cover my route temporarily if my truck was to break down. If anyones interested reply back and I will get in touch with you via email or phone to discuss it further.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

EPS;407283 said:


> Anyone interested in being a sub in cicero and surrounding area? I am looking for someone who can cover my route temporarily if my truck was to break down. If anyones interested reply back and I will get in touch with you via email or phone to discuss it further.


Cicero, New York that is sorry!


----------

